# Bollihope Lead Mine, Co. Durham



## Coal Cutter (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a mine I have visited many times, its a small level with upper workings which was owned by William Blackett until 1791. Then it was sold to Thomas Wentworth Blackett along with four other mines for a total of £640!

In the 1970s, like several other old lead mines in this area, it was reworked for fluorspar for the steel industry. It is also called Harnisha Burn mine which was a name probably used during the 1970s workings.

This was a vist a couple of weeks back. It doesnt show the 3 feet deep snow and blizzards that were happening outside at time!


Looking down the horse level. Typical drystone arching is used, however I think the stonework in this mine is particularly good:









Old stonework meets 1970s timber shoring:








This is the site of an engine shaft. The shaft is choked but it goes downwards suggesting lower levels. Note the circular object lying on the shaft choke. It is an old wooden turntable for ore tubs and still has the fixings for the rails on the underside:








A close up of the turntable:








This leads to upper levels and an escape route however it is choked above here with no access:








The level is pretty much the same all the way down as shown here:








There is a collapse at the far end however this is passable if you have a waistline of under 30 inches and you remove your helmet. This hasnt been explored by me yet.

Thanks folks


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2010)

This is really nice. Love the wooden turntable...haven't seen one of those before.
Gorgeous pics as always, Coal, especially the second one.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 7, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh I like.  We're really going to have to get up your way at some point (and no, Mendo knows nothing of this as yet.   )

Excellent pics Dean, I love the stone work in there, and the colours. 

 Sal


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 7, 2010)

My first one. 

Definately a beautiful mine this, Although not very long it does give folk a sense of what to expect in that area.

We need to get back up there. My overalls are dried out....


----------

